# Monthly News Thread | November 2014



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Vegas Uber Drivers Hounded by Ski-Masked Agents*
By John Kartch @JohnKartch

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkartch/2014/11/03/vegas-uber-drivers-hounded-by-ski-masked-agents/

Key Points:

1. *Immediately after the company's long-awaited Oct. 24 local launch, the Authority undertook a series of aggressive actions involving ski-masked, bulletproof-vested agents in squadrons of unmarked cars.
*
2. *Stay tuned to this column for updates. In the meantime, pay no attention to the nice gentlemen in black ski masks.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Partners With MADD*

*http://lasvegas.cbslocal.com/2014/11/03/uber-partners-with-madd/

Key Point:

1. *The service says it will donate $1 of every ride taken in the state of Nevada to Mothers Against Drunk Driving, or MADD.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber costs twice as much in NYC as Dallas: Where does your city *
By Michael Zelenko

http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/4/7155415/how-much-does-uber-cost-in-your-city


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*SF cabdrivers officially join union, take aim at Uber, Lyft, Sidecar*
By Jessica Kwong @JessicaGKwong

http://m.sfexaminer.com/sanfrancisc...-aim-at-uber-lyft-sidecar/Content?oid=2911218


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

*Google Maps gets a fresh new Material Design on mobile and deeper Uber integration*

http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/11/05/google-maps-gets-fresh-new-material-design-mobile/


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UBER PROBLEMS KEEP PILING UP

http://www.boston.com/cars/news-and...keep-piling/K8dkfhVMEqLd1tf6RhwyLK/story.html


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Ride-sharing service Uber launches in Little Rock without approval*

*http://www.thv11.com/story/news/loc...ervice-uber-launches-in-little-rock/18594943/*


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

*Charges dropped against Orlando Uber driver accused of groping passenger*

*http://www.clickorlando.com/news/ch...-driver-accused-of-groping-passenger/29583530*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Rated or Hated? The secret to getting a good score from your Uber driver*

*







*
*Story by Zach Miners *

*link to uberpeople.net in story*

*http://www.pcworld.com/article/2844...tting-a-good-score-from-your-uber-driver.html

*


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

*UBER DELIVERIES?

http://recode.net/2014/11/07/uber-hires-googles-same-day-delivery-boss?*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Rocket Internet-Backed Ride-Sharing Startup Tripda Comes To The US*

*http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/07/rocket-internet-backed-ride-sharing-startup-tripda-comes-to-the-us/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*AG Cooper investigating price gouging by ride-sharing service*

*http://www.wncn.com/story/27330355/ag-cooper-investigating-price-gouging-by-ride-sharing-service*


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Lyft Accuses Former COO Of Stealing Confidential Documents Before Joining Uber*

http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/05/lyft-sues-travis-vanderzanden/


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

*UBER TOLD THE STATE IT WOULDNT OPERATE, THEN IT DID

http://www.philly.com/philly/busine..._the_state_it_wouldn_t_operate__then_did.html*


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> *Charges dropped against Orlando Uber driver accused of groping passenger*
> 
> *http://www.clickorlando.com/news/ch...-driver-accused-of-groping-passenger/29583530*


If i were this guy, I would go after the complainant for lost income as a result of the false charges........


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Can Ride-Sharing Provide an 'Uber-Lyft' to Your Income?*

*http://www.moneytalksnews.com/can-ride-sharing-provide-uber-lyft-your-income/*

@uberpeople.net is mentioned as a resource in this article.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The most uninformed article you'll ever read on Ride-sharing insurance:

*Ride-Sharing Companies Take Lead on Filling 'Insurance Gap*
*http://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/insurance/2014/11/12/ridesharing-companies-insurance-gap/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Israeli taxi drivers threaten riots over Uber*

*http://www.globes.co.il/en/article-israeli-taxi-drivers-threaten-riots-over-uber-1000986007*


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Israeli taxi drivers threaten riots over Uber*
> 
> *http://www.globes.co.il/en/article-israeli-taxi-drivers-threaten-riots-over-uber-1000986007*


Man.. the last place I'd want to be uber is in Israel. Those folks don't **** around. Look for some shot-up and blown-up cars.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

$10 billion of gross revenue.

http://www.businessinsider.com/ubers-revenue-2014-11


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-how-much-money-an-uber-driver-makes-2014-11?IR=T


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber driver to cancer patient: you deserved cancer and are "an animal"*
http://boingboing.net/2014/11/18/uber-driver-to-cancer-patient.html


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

*Travis has to go*

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/scoble-uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-has-to-go-2014-11


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> If i were this guy, I would go after the complainant for lost income as a result of the false charges........


just another case for dash cam


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Des Moines*
*Uber: D.M. draft rules would be 'most restrictive'*
Timothy Meinch

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/st...s/2014/11/28/uber-upset-draft-rules/19636235/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Louisville*
*Uber and Lyft pickups banned from airport*
Sheldon S. Shafer

http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...26/uber-lyft-pickups-banned-airport/19545401/


----------

